# Beta Key Gewinnspiel D3



## unrockbar83 (1. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gestern eine Mail von buffed.de bekommen, wo mir mitgeteilt wurde, dass meine Daten nun nach Blizzard geschickt wurden und ich für die Beta freigeschaltet werde.
Die Mail sah schon sehr echt aus mit Signatur etc. Außerdem würden Fake Emails ja bestimmt nach Daten fragen und das war hier nicht der Fall.
Kann hier jemand bestätigen, dass er auch so eine Mail bekommen hat oder die Beta-Key Aktion zu Ende ist und die Mail echt war? 

Man bin ich aufgeregt... Wär das geil einen Key zu bekommen!


----------



## Davatar (1. März 2012)

Logg Dich doch einfach auf battle.net ein und schau nach obs Dir freigeschaltet worden ist. Dort werden ja alle freigeschalteten Spiele angezeigt.


----------



## unrockbar83 (1. März 2012)

Das war das erste was ich gemacht habe. Aber da ist nichts freigeschaltet. Aber so wie man das von anderen Fanseiten hört, schickt Blizz dann auch Zahlenkeys raus und schaltet die Accounts nicht direkt frei. Hier nochmal die Mail:

Datum: 29. Februar 2012 16:02:37 MEZ
Betreff: Diablo 3 Beta
Hallo und herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Du hast bei unserer Aktion für die Freischaltung der Diablo 3-Beta teilgenommen, und Deine bei uns angegebenen Daten wurden wie angekündigt an Blizzard übermittelt. Ab jetzt kümmert sich Blizzard um die Freischaltung Deines Accounts – auf welchem Wege das geschieht, ist uns leider nicht bekannt. Wir wünschen Dir viel Spaß in Sanktuario!

Viele Grüße,
Susanne

--

Susanne Braun
Online-Redakteurin buffed.de
Computec Media AG, a subsidiary of Marquard Media Group

Dr. Mack-Str. 83
D-90762 Fürth
Tel.: +49(911) - 2872-111
Mobil:. +49 (0)176 - 201 570 32
Fax: +49(911) - 2872-200
E-Mail: XXXX (von mir rausgenommen)
www.computec.de
www.marquard-media.com 

________________________________________
Computec Media AG
Sitz der Gesellschaft und Registergericht: Fürth (HRB 8818)
Vorstandsmitglieder: Albrecht Hengstenberg (Vorsitzender) und Rainer Rosenbusch
Vorsitzender des Aufsichtsrates: Jürg Marquard 
Umsatzsteuer-Identifikationsnummer: DE 812 575 276


----------



## Davatar (1. März 2012)

Also leider kann ichs weder bestätigen, noch verneinen, da ich selbst auch schon ewig auf den Key warte ^^

Aber irgendwo wirst Du ja wohl den Client runterladen müssen und das müsste dann ja wohl im Battle.Net-Account sein oder seh ich da was falsch? Vielleicht bekommst Du ja noch ne E-Mail mit dem Key drin und kannst diesen dann im Battle.Net-Account unter "Spiele hinzufügen" eingeben oder sowas.
Soweit ich weiss gibts ne Facebook-Gruppe für Diablo 3, in dem man an nem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen kann. Du könntest sonst dort mal jemanden fragen, wie das genau abläuft und was man am Schluss tun muss, wenn man gewonnen hat.


----------



## Wulgar (1. März 2012)

Erstmal Glückwunsch zum Key

Habe einfach etwas Geduld. Wie bereits in deiner E-Mail erwähnt:



> Ab jetzt kümmert sich Blizzard um die Freischaltung Deines Accounts – auf welchem Wege das geschieht, ist uns leider nicht bekannt.



Ich vermute mal, dass Du einen B-Net Account besitzt, also sollte D3 auch direkt in diesem freigeschaltet werden.
Andernfalls erhältst Du eine E-Mail von Blizzard mit dem Produkt-Key für den Betazugang.


----------



## Castlebull (2. März 2012)

Hab die selbe Mail bekommen, bei mir ist auch noch nichts.


----------



## Largo01 (2. März 2012)

Hi,

ich habe auch noch keine Freischaltung seitens Blizz bekommen.
Hoffe nur das es vom WE kommt .


Grüße


----------



## Mauricius (2. März 2012)

bei mir ist die bestätigung gerade eingetroffen. wie es @davatar schrieb, enthält die mail deinen beta-key und eine anleitung wie du ihn aktivierst. sobald die d3 beta auf deinem bnet account freigeschaltet wurde musst du noch, bevor du den client herunterladen kannst, dein alter verifizieren - und dann geht es auch schon los.

danke für den key, @buffed.

*edit*

wer nochmal seinen spam-ordner durchsuchen möchte, die mail ist wie folgt erkennbar:

absender: Community-EN <Community-EN@blizzard.com>
betreff: Your Diablo III Beta Key!

return-path (nachrichtenquelltext): Community-EN@blizzard.com


----------



## Largo01 (2. März 2012)

Bei mir ist die Mail mit dem Key auch heute Vormittag eingetroffen.
genau so wie Mauricius es beschrieben hat.


nochmals danke an buffed 

Grüße


----------



## BLACK FLAG (2. März 2012)

Wurden alle Keys schon vergeben???

Schade, hab leider kein Glück gehabt!

mano...


----------



## goldyschwengel (3. März 2012)

hallo ,
habe leider auch noch keinen beta key ergatter...dabei warte ich schon seit gefühlten jahrzehnten...gibts hier noch einen ?


----------



## freedomstef001 (9. März 2012)

mal ne frage an die gewinner habt ihr schon nen key gewonnen immerhin ist es schon fast 2wochen her weil schon langsam verliere ich das interesse


----------



## ZAM (9. März 2012)

Den Thread total übersehen. oO

Die Mail ist echt - die Freischaltung übernimmt jedoch Blizzard. Wir können momentan nicht genau sagen, wann das passieren wird, die erste Welle sollte jedoch bereits aktiviert sein. 

Einfach im Battlenet-Account regelmäßig nachschauen.  Im Account-Management unter Übersicht oder hier https://eu.battle.ne...wnload/?show=d3 (eingeloggt natürlich).


----------



## Delröy1 (10. März 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Den Thread total übersehen. oO



mhh meinst du nicht den kompletten forenteil bisher=?^^

wie wählt ihr eigentlich aus? random.org oder praktikanten?


----------



## ZAM (12. März 2012)

Delröy schrieb:


> wie wählt ihr eigentlich aus? random.org oder praktikanten?



Augen zu und mit Finger drauf. :-P


Man kann sich Daten random aus der Datenbank liefern lassen.


----------



## freedomstef001 (14. März 2012)

ganz ehrlich es nervt langsam 2wochen sind es jetz her das ich bei 150keys ein gewinner war und immer noch kann ich nicht an der beta teilnehmen stattdesen bekomm wieder 75 einen beta key möchte wissen was da los is das kanns doch echt nicht sein


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. März 2012)

Tja, Blizzard ist da wohl etwas langsam oder an den Daten stimmte etwas nicht.


----------



## ZAM (14. März 2012)

freedomstef001 schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich es nervt langsam 2wochen sind es jetz her das ich bei 150keys ein gewinner war und immer noch kann ich nicht an der beta teilnehmen stattdesen bekomm wieder 75 einen beta key möchte wissen was da los is das kanns doch echt nicht sein



Die ersten Gewinner wurden vor ca. 2 Wochen an Blizzard übermittelt. Wir haben auch berichte von Gewinnern, die Ihre Keys dann von Blizzard erhalten haben.
Ich kann nur empfehlen, den Junk- oder Spam-Filter der Email-Postfachs zu prüfen, aber die Keys sollten kurz nach übermittlung der Daten von Blizzard an die jeweilige Email-Adresse verschickt worden sein.


----------



## freedomstef001 (14. März 2012)

Hallo und herzlichen Glückwunsch!



Du hast bei unserer Aktion für die Freischaltung der Diablo 3-Beta teilgenommen, und Deine bei uns angegebenen Daten wurden wie angekündigt an Blizzard übermittelt. Ab jetzt kümmert sich Blizzard um die Freischaltung Deines Accounts – auf welchem Wege das geschieht, ist uns leider nicht bekannt. Wir wünschen Dir viel Spaß in Sanktuario!



Viele Grüße,

Susanne



--



Susanne Braun

Online-Redakteurin buffed.de

Computec Media AG, a subsidiary of Marquard Media Group



Dr. Mack-Str. 83

D-90762 Fürth

Tel.: +49(911) - 2872-111

Mobil:. +49 (0)176 - 201 570 32

Fax: +49(911) - 2872-200

E-Mail: susanne.braun@computec.de

www.computec.de

www.marquard-media.com


das is die m,ail die ich erhalten habe seit 2wochen warte ich wie gesagt schon darauf


----------

